# TT model year 2008?



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

I have placed an order of a TT.

The dealer tells me that he cannot have the planning of the production at the moment, maybe because Audi has been changing the model year now.

Is it possible?

Do you now when will be available the TT 2008 model year?

Many thanks for your replies.


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

I am trying to clarify this with Audi and my dealer because I have heard (on this forum) audi are ear marking a model year change in week 21 and my car is confirmed at build week 22 so I want to know if this effects my car and whether my car will be an 08 model year!


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

mine isnt going to goto build until about july/august.

what is likely to be changed? Im going to be on a waiting list for a car thats gona be below whats on offer


----------



## extreme8181 (Mar 1, 2007)

impossible!! the car is too new!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Won't be any changes, other than something very minor like dropping or adding of body colours. However a car this new why would they even think about changing it?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

My guess is that they'll change the cheapo footrest for a decent one like they put in the LHD versions.
:lol:


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

tyspy said:


> I am trying to clarify this with Audi and my dealer because I have heard (on this forum) audi are ear marking a model year change in week 21 and my car is confirmed at build week 22 so I want to know if this effects my car and whether my car will be an 08 model year!


You say week 21, in other words from May 21st.
Isn't it?

It might be possible, it sounds like the words of my dealer in Italy.

I'll call him next monday and I'll report to you.

Other news about model year 2008 from other members?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I think there's a chance we are confusing things here?

It is quite possible for a manufacturer to have a new model year without making significant changes to the car it'self. The new model year doesn't just apply to the TT (does it?)

And I'm sure Audi make other cars, not just the TT - don't they? :wink:

My understanding is that the Audi model year ends in week 21, which is as someone has said - 21st May. This does not mean they have any changes planned to all of their models. I agree that it's highly unlikely that there will be any significant alterations on the 2008 model TT.

Having said that, as mine is not due until after the model year change, I'm hoping that the minor niggles experienced by the early bird test drivers are sorted for those of us in waiting.

So, as someone said, perhaps new paint colours and a decent foot rest, maybe a proper steering rack and..... oh yes BOSE that works, and S Tronic that doesn't go funny when reversing up hills and proper iPOD compatibility and ..........maybe even a 3.2FSI

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

The 3.2FSI has already been confirmed. :lol:


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

And about 2.0TFSI.

Always 200 HP?

Other news?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It will be changed to 265bhp as per the S3 and sline external kit will be std for the UK.


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

... What ? ... 3.2 FSI already confirmed for the TT ????...

Another Italian member for Turin ! I didn't know that .. :wink:

Arrivederci.


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

Foiel said:


> ... What ? ... 3.2 FSI already confirmed for the TT ????...
> 
> Another Italian member for Turin ! I didn't know that .. :wink:
> 
> Arrivederci.


Da Torino pure tu?

Sei in attesa della TT 3.2?

Io di una 2.0TFSI con S-Tronic, MR, Sline e Sline Exterior, carbonio, cerchi da 19".

A quando l'arrivo della tua?

Sull'arrivo della mia non se ne sa piÃ¹ nulla!


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

this isnt a fish and chip manufactured car is it really...its not like say the Golf that recently changed from the SE Range to Match!!!

The A3 has had its range names the same as per example for yonks if im not mistaken.

Hopefully its just bug fixes and ECU upgrades!


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

marcusgilbert said:


> My guess is that they'll change the cheapo footrest for a decent one like they put in the LHD versions.
> :lol:


Audi have bought all my stock ,now working round the clock to keep up with demand, sending the TTRS over next week for fitment trials...


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Foiel said:


> ... What ? ... 3.2 FSI already confirmed for the TT ????...
> 
> Another Italian member for Turin ! I didn't know that .. :wink:
> 
> Arrivederci.


Sorry, we are all having a laugh at Iceman who keeps posting stories about the 3.2 going FSI tomorrow, next week etc. Its not FSI - sorry. :?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

faulky said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that they'll change the cheapo footrest for a decent one like they put in the LHD versions.
> ...


Now that really would be a good turn up for your books


----------



## disprin (Nov 5, 2006)

No real changes in Mod 08 - only the name of the colour silver (ice-silver) and some minor changes in the extended leather pack (not really important).
Rgds,
D.


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Strange....on the Audi.ie site, the engine spec reads;

3.2 FSI 250BHP, there's even a description of the engine, including;

Motronic ME 7.1.1: fully electronic sequential injection, overrun fuel cut-off, adaptive lambda control; mapped ignition with solid-state high-voltage distribution; cylinder-selective adaptive knock control, air-mass measurement; coordinated torque control; intake and exhaust camshaft adjustment; secondary air injection

intake and exhaust adjustment is a characteristic of the new FSI 3.2 first seen in the A6 if i'm not mistaken.

Take a look at the link;

http://www.audi.ie/audi/ie/en2/new_cars ... ronic.html


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like there is confusion between FSI and TFSI. The 3.2 is a V6 FSI engine. The 2.0 is a 4-cyl TFSI (Turbo) engine.

Some people are speculating that Audi will put a bigger capacity (e.g. 3.2 or 3.6) TFSI engine in the TT in the future. 
.


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Ah okay,

My impression was that the V6 is somewhat of an older model compared with the other V8 FSI for example, and there was a new version coming along.

The TFSI thing is clear, just thought we were due a new V6 soon.

I'm sure I read something about a new 3.2 FSI engine being launched recently in the A6.

Maybe someone else can shed some light on this?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> It will be changed to 265bhp as per the S3 and sline external kit will be std for the UK.


Tosh doesnt look like anyone took the bait matey! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

philhumphrey said:


> Ah okay,
> 
> My impression was that the V6 is somewhat of an older model compared with the other V8 FSI for example, and there was a new version coming along.
> 
> ...


Nope - no new 3.2 for the A6

â€¢ New naturally aspirated 2.8-litre V6 FSI petrol engine with 210PS @ 5,500 â€" 6,800rpm and 280Nm @ 3,000 â€" 5,000rpm for A6 Saloon and Avant models. Available with manual and multitronic transmissions.
â€¢ New naturally aspirated 3.6-litre V6 FSI petrol engine with 280PS @ 6,200rpm and 360Nm @ 2,500rpm for Q7 models. Six-speed tiptronic transmission standard

However these engines dont fit in the TTs engine bay we are told. FSI is pointless - just give me bhp.

3.2FSI A6 = 256PS 233g/km 29.1mpg
3.2 TT = 250PS 247g/km 27.4mpg

Thats going the make a big differnce :lol:


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

I stand corrected, thanks for the info.

Yep, FSI really looks revolutionary :?


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

I spoke to Audi CS and they have no knowledge of any model change! I am not assuming there are going to be huge changes but hope if there is a model year change to 08 my car slides into it!!


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

tyspy said:


> I spoke to Audi CS and they have no knowledge of any model change! I am not assuming there are going to be huge changes but hope if there is a model year change to 08 my car slides into it!!


Audi UK tells Audi CS of any changes the afternoon before they happen. Audi CS = deals with problems not with information.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> Looks like there is confusion between FSI and TFSI. The 3.2 is a V6 FSI engine. The 2.0 is a 4-cyl TFSI (Turbo) engine.
> 
> Some people are speculating that Audi will put a bigger capacity (e.g. 3.2 or 3.6) TFSI engine in the TT in the future.
> .


My apology to all who read this earlier post by me. I have now learnt that I was talking bollocks.  The 3.2 is NOT an FSI engine - it seems Audi are fitting the older version of the 3.2 V6 into the brand new, state of the art TT Mk2. WTH is going on!? :evil: 
.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Lots of people are confused too - no need to apologise.

The problem comes from the fact that Audi badge the A3 and TT as Quattro when they are not really....or rather they don't use the same engines or drivetrain layout as 'other' Quattros.

FWIW I have had a 3.2 TTR for one thousand miles or so now and its a cracker of an engine, pulls hard from low down and has a great sound.

There's loads of speculation as to whether Audi will FSI the 3.2. I suspect in a couple of years they may just put the S3 engine in the TT and bring out a 3.6FSI V6 both of which would make the 3.2 redundant.


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

TTRTWO said:


> There's loads of speculation as to whether Audi will FSI the 3.2. I suspect in a couple of years they may just put the S3 engine in the TT and bring out a 3.6FSI V6 both of which would make the 3.2 redundant.


Based on a c.Â£27K pricetag on the forthcoming 2.0TQ, maybe they'll FSI the 3.2 and put the price up a few K (including maybe Xenons and a few extras to justify the price). They'll then add a lower specced car at c.Â£23K. This way you have 3 specs at reasonably spaced prices (23-27-31).

I reckon a 27K 2.0TQ is too close to the 3.2 - who would bother with a 3.2 if the 2.0 produced more bhp?

3.6 - given the growing tax implications of high-CO2 emmissions, I wouldn't be surprised if it never happens.


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

In that case, seeing 3.2 FSI on the TTR audi.ie site, maybe would suggest that an Engine update is on the cards.

As that was definitely a FSI description. See my earlier post for the link.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

philhumphrey said:


> In that case, seeing 3.2 FSI on the TTR audi.ie site, maybe would suggest that an Engine update is on the cards.
> 
> As that was definitely a FSI description. See my earlier post for the link.


If you search, there have been loads of threads on this subject, in fact I recall one got locked as the 3.2 and 2.0T owners fought it out :lol:

To save you having to read through countless pages, the summary on FSI is -

- any Audi sites stating the 3.2 currently has FSI are incorrect (they have listed this since last year so it's not due to a forthcoming change)
- the 3.2FSI that is in other Audis is a 90 degree V6 mounted longitudinally not transverse like the TT
- people who already have the 3.2 think FSI is rubbish
- people who have got a 3.2 on order probably agree it's rubbish but want it anyway


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Excellent summary. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We have had it confirmed many times that the 3.2 WILL NOT be replaced by a 3.6. We have also had it confirmed lots of times the 3.2 will not be replaced by a 3.2FSI. Do a search if you dont believe me. (i still have the emails from Audi - so i dont need to look).

I'd love to know why people think FSI is worth a single 1p. As Ive posted lots of times, it makes very little difference to the output 6ps, next to nothing on MPG, next to nothing on g/km - so please someone tell me why you'd want it as im at a total loss?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> - people who already have the 3.2 think FSI is rubbish
> - people who have got a 3.2 on order probably agree it's rubbish but want it anyway


 :lol: Nice summary :lol: :lol:

Err...., I'm in the second group :?

And to answer Tosh's question why.... 'cos it's new. Rubbish reason, I know.  :lol:


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

This matters not relevant to me anyway, i've got a 2.0 TFSI on order.

I just find it interesting that Audi would design a car with an engine bay which limits engine choice (at least with the present engine generation)

My 2.0 will be just fine, most people think it's under-rated anyway, and after test driving it, i've got to say it at least felt wolrd apart from a golf GTI I drove a couple of years back on it's launch.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

people who have got a 3.2 on order probably agree it's rubbish but want it anyway

Yeah those 3.2 dudes will be looking in their rear view mirror at 2.0 litre owners smilling. :lol:


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

Forget FSI and all these fancy nancy names! Grunt and Quattro....... 8) If I wanted a bullet fast machine I would have ordered a new evo or impreza, in fact my old man has Subaru Impreza P1 up for sale which would chew up and spit out any TT available at present, the 3.2 is about how it delivers its power which is so much smoother and cleaner than the rev happy 2.0T, not saying the 2.0 is a poor car its a lovely machine with a lovely engine (I had one on order for 4 months). And on looking at tosh's figures the FSI has no real benefit over the 3.2 already in place :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

philhumphrey said:


> This matters not relevant to me anyway, i've got a 2.0 TFSI on order.
> 
> I just find it interesting that Audi would design a car with an engine bay which limits engine choice (at least with the present engine generation)
> 
> My 2.0 will be just fine, most people think it's under-rated anyway, and after test driving it, i've got to say it at least felt wolrd apart from a golf GTI I drove a couple of years back on it's launch.


It's not just the engine bay, it's the whole driveline configuration. The Haldex 4wd system is FWD based therefore the engine sits transverse as it would in a FWD car. To fit the other way, it would be a whole new car.

Anyway, and like you say, once you get yours, you won't care anyway


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sico said:


> Yeah those 3.2 dudes will be looking in their rear view mirror at 2.0 litre owners smilling. :lol:


We "3.2 dudes" are use to looking in our rear view mirrors at the 20T owners as you disappear to a far forgot dot. The smiles show you are easily please by things that really don't matter list engine letters and mpg, but are ignorant to the TTs sole and heritage- quattro/4WD :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah those 3.2 dudes will be looking in their rear view mirror at 2.0 litre owners smilling. :lol:
> ...


Is that Sole or Soul? I guess you're right either way :lol:


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> We "3.2 dudes" are use to looking in our rear view mirrors at the 20T owners as you disappear to a far forgot dot. The smiles show you are easily please by things that really don't matter list engine letters and mpg, but are ignorant to the TTs sole and heritage- quattro/4WD :lol:


The same ignorance as the one who ignores what a lightweight remaped 2.0T is able for. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jimb said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > We "3.2 dudes" are use to looking in our rear view mirrors at the 20T owners as you disappear to a far forgot dot. The smiles show you are easily please by things that really don't matter list engine letters and mpg, but are ignorant to the TTs sole and heritage- quattro/4WD :lol:
> ...


ah we we can drive just as fast in the wet :wink:


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> jimb said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Accelerate in low gears, yes... but "drive" in general, hmm. :wink: 
Anyway... rain isnt something to worry about when you live in Greece. :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

jimb said:


> Anyway... rain isnt something to worry about when you live in Greece. :lol:


You've got a good point there. In fact, if you live in Greece I'd say you've got very little to worry about whatsoever. I was in Crete for last year's summer vacation. 8)  
.


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> You've got a good point there. In fact, if you live in Greece I'd say you've got very little to worry about whatsoever. I was in Crete for last year's summer vacation. 8)
> .


Indeed.  
I hope you enjoyed Crete. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Back to the topic... has anyone confirmed the rumors about BW21 being the last for 07 model or am I missing something? :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No at all - its still rear view time for the 20T :lol:

Would you buy cheap copies of other designer goods and think they are also as good. Might look similar, but quality is quality :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

You "3.2 dudes" are use to looking in your rear view mirrors at the 2.0T owners as you disappear to a far forgot dot. 
But next year this is history, because there will be a faster Â±300 hp TT> ? to do the same with you. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its only mild humour and no ones cares really.
If i did, i would have got the atom.

300bhp vs 200bhp still wont be a massive performance difference.


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> No at all - its still rear view time for the 20T :lol:
> 
> Would you buy cheap copies of other designer goods and think they are also as good. Might look similar, but quality is quality :wink:


And still a remaped 2.0T can smoke an oem or remaped 3.2 in a highway, easily. :lol:

About the "cheap copies"... think again what you wrote... out of the box this time... in the whole car range... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jimb said:


> And still a remaped 2.0T can smoke an oem or remaped 3.2 in a highway, easily. :lol:


Must be true - you see the 20T people posting how they smoked a 3.2 all the time - not!


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> jimb said:
> 
> 
> > And still a remaped 2.0T can smoke an oem or remaped 3.2 in a highway, easily. :lol:
> ...


Now that you mention it... I havent seen any post about the Tower of Pisa being lean... maybe its verticall. :lol: 
Not bragging everytime (over against...) doesnt change the facts. :wink:


----------



## leonari (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh man Jimb: remaped perhaps but once my 3.2 TT2 is seriously tuned (the engine) no 2.0 TFSI can smoke a 3.2. Not a single one.

Please guys both engines have their strenghts. Thats for sure. But to diss a 3.2 engine which is an ecellent very well balanced engine: sorry man but you making a fool of yourself and thats a shame. just be happpy with what you have!

people...

L.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I can leave your 3.2 behind me.... 8) 
But their must be corner's on that road.
Because their can the 2.0 win extra time.... :lol:


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

And about 2008 model year and the week in which it will start?

No news?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

emc3 said:


> And about 2008 model year and the week in which it will start?
> 
> No news?


Week 22 is the start of the new model year.


----------



## leonari (Mar 15, 2007)

Rebel: So you really think a 240 HP car can cope with a V6 3.2 with 310 HP...cause thats what my car will have after tuning...

OKAY...yeah right

dream on BROTHER....

such bullshit

what does Rebel stand for: Rebel against logic and truth?

man, man...thats pathetic.

take care

L.


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

leonari said:


> Rebel: So you really think a 240 HP car can cope with a V6 3.2 with 310 HP...cause thats what my car will have after tuning...
> 
> OKAY...yeah right
> 
> ...


Rofl leonari... relax man.. take some deep breaths...!

You compare a remapped 20T with a stage2 (or 3) V6 3.2? :lol: :lol:

Remapped 20T vs oem or remapped 3.2 sounds a more logical comparison... and guess the results... :wink:

If you want logic, you should knew that your car have a default *wheel* output of ~210ps (and a 20T ~200ps).
Dont ask me why haldex have so much power loss, ask Audi instead... but thats a fact.

If you want some good power upgrade, most of the well known tuners like Oettinger, already have 350ps kits for the 20T... and if you go for fine tuning you can hit more... and then you"ll have a good comparison with your "310ps monster"... :wink:

If you want to go for 500hp... better buy a 911.

Seems like you took it personally and offended, but you should know that I've answred to the op who stated the 2.0T as a "cheap copy"...!

If you have the same ideas (or you are the same person), be my guest...

Otherwise enjoy your beauty, cause the new TT (20T or 3.2) is a Piece of Art in every way and both have their advantages and weaknesses. :wink:

Sorry for the (big) off-topic.


----------



## leonari (Mar 15, 2007)

jim Bim made the comparison first or he thought I will only chip my 3.2 V6? You can't do that! So He must have been talking about real tuning for my 3.2 and... that is that man!!

Read my posts I said myself that both engines are a beauty in their respectful way.

take care

buddy...

L.


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> emc3 said:
> 
> 
> > And about 2008 model year and the week in which it will start?
> ...


Many thanks!

Not week 21? Where did you read or hear it?

Do you know the changelog of the new model year?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:roll: my car chips more than yours

You can do the same to the 3.2 as you can to the 20T, bolt on a K04 and dial up the bhp. ABT have a direct upgrade kit worth 355bhp. The difference is the drive system and the 3.2s CAN handle the power.
I'm so bored of this shit - why the fck did audi bother with fwd in the first place. :x

Time to look for a new car i think.

OT - nothing is changing.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Me - I've not got a TT but my dick is definately the biggest :lol: :lol:

What kind of people are buying TT's?

Buy the car and enjoy it - dont come onto a forum and boast about how fast it will go if you spend 20k on it as Tosh says it getting pretty tiresome - as is much of the so called 'Banter' on this forum.

Anyhow back to topic (again) do we have any definitive news on model year changes yet? New trims / options etc?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leonari :lol:

Think you are funny, you get the "Clown Award 2007"


----------



## leonari (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks smartass! I will keep my award for the rest of my life and find a special place for it: the toilet flush along with your comments...

take care

L.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Such a hero after 8 post.

Are you sure you want a Audi ? I would take a BMW if i was you.....

ROFL

Ciao


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

leonari said:


> sorry but everybody who truly thinks a little 4 V 200 HP engine is better than a 3.2 V6 250 HP is an idiot or a guy who can't afford a 3.2.


This one i missed....great postings leonari. welcome on the forum.
We need people like you, people with know-how abouth engines and car's 
Welcome and please make your selve comfortable, just act like if you are home and we are you're family.

:lol:


----------



## leonari (Mar 15, 2007)

a friendly rebel! haha

:x :lol: 8) :? :evil: :evil: :evil:  :wink:

thanks for the warm welcome...great sarcas dude.gotta love it.

well waiting for ones 3.2 V6 S-tronic coupÃ© fully loaded in beautiful deep sea blue, S-Line all the way...it ain't easy...I can tell you that much :it brings a normal guy to the edge...I'm not myself anymore...gave back my MK1 cause had no cash for deposit on this "big order"...

almost 4 months and still no confirmed delivery date...should get build this week...I live in Austria.The car should have been here two weeks ago...

I'm happy if it's here in amonth!

L.


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

My dealer in Torino, Italy, today has told me he think Audi 2008 model years production maybe will start on 25-28 week.

What are your news?


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't know if the model year change is different for different countries but here in Norway the first day of the new model year was 26 April 2007. I know because I just ordered (on the 26th) and there was a 1.5% price hike for the new model year. I was told no changes.

My order is:

2.0T TFSI S Tronic, S Line, brilliant red, magnetic dampers, 18" summer tyres on 7 spoke turbines, 18" winter on the S line wheels, parking sensors, xenon plus, multifunction s/w, symphony radio/CD, burglar alarm, + a few other bits and pieces. Don't have a build week yet but was told 2 to 3 months.

Price - GBP 49,000 - [smiley=oops.gif]

Regards
Phil



emc3 said:


> My dealer in Torino, Italy, today has told me he think Audi 2008 model years production maybe will start on 25-28 week.
> 
> What are your news?


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

emc3 said:


> My dealer in Torino, Italy, today has told me he think Audi 2008 model years production maybe will start on 25-28 week.
> 
> What are your news?


The dealer was talking about the prodution in Germany, not about Italian market model's change.


----------



## disprin (Nov 5, 2006)

cite: Such a hero after 8 post.

Are you sure you want a Audi ? I would take a BMW if i was you.....

@Rebel
Yepp - this guy is making a lot of noise in in the german board too.
Makes me smile all the time. maybe he is hired for evaluation of the reaction of people who were given stress in an e-environment.

Nice regards from Germany!


----------



## disprin (Nov 5, 2006)

There are several MINOR changes in Germany for Mod 08.
I am a little tired after a 13h day in english writing.

If anyone is capabable of german language... what about the dutch guys...

http://www.motor-talk.de/t1433063/f342/s/thread.html

RGDs


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

disprin said:


> There are several MINOR changes in Germany for Mod 08.
> I am a little tired after a 13h day in english writing.
> 
> If anyone is capabable of german language... what about the dutch guys...
> ...





> Here MJ08 information TT
> 
> Rear one together here the exact changes to the MJ08:
> 
> ...


Doesn't seem like anything of great interest TBH


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

In www.audi.de, Configurator there are new options.

For example S-line Plus.

And 19" alloy wheels Titan...

Is this 2008 model year?


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

...and of course the 3.2FSI is already confirmed.


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

S-line plus has been there for a while now, but the titan wheels and voice controls for the nav+ are new.

Doesn't look like significant changes, luckily


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I like the two tone seat options too. 8)


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

Thats the exclusive options - they have been on for a while. (in germany)


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

The new options are not with us yet in Switzerland (apart from full S-line and carbon), and I hope it stays that way for a while (mine's still on order) :wink:


----------

